# My e-sense Juice review



## blujeenz (3/11/15)

This is just my opinion based on a Kangertech mPt3 on a SVD at 7 to 12Watts.
I was given a sample pack and thought Id do an "impressions" of the esense juices.
Bear in mind that Im a zero nicotine user so your taste mileage may vary.



The very accomodating staff at the Head office plied me with some samples, one of which was a litchi flavored 18mg.

*Litchi*, 18mg nicotine, was very faint and overwhelmed by the throat hit, somewhat like a bitchslap from an angry ex-wife.

*Cappuccino*, also a 18mg nicotine, this was the complete reversal of litchi, the cappuccino was a big flavor and the TH was a lot milder in a background aftertase kind of way.
You could definitely pick up the coffee, cream and 2 sugars, I rate this as a better juice than Liqua cappuccino. The 0mg also had some strong tobacco notes which is kind of confirmed by the comprehensive bottle label.
Once home I tried the *0mg* *Cappuccino* sample first and 2nd impressions were still the same, although the 0mg had no real TH. This will no doubt become my ADV.

*Pace, *its billed on the www.esense.co.za website as an energy drink kind of taste and although Ive never had a red bull, I can imagine thats what it tastes like... purple, red, sweet with a bit of menthol and tobacco notes.




Some additional info.


> *Tolu balsam* is a sap-like substance that comes from the Myroxylon balsamum tree. It is used as medicine. People take *tolu balsam* for cough, bronchitis, swollen airways, and cancer. *Tolu balsam* is applied directly to the skin to treat bedsores, cracked nipples, cracked lips, and minor skin cuts.





> In ancient times, labdanum was collected by combing the beards and thighs of goats and sheep that had grazed on the cistus shrubs.[1] Wooden instruments used were referred to in 19th-century Crete as _ergastiri_;[2] a _lambadistrion_ ("labdanum-gatherer") was a kind of rake to which a double row of leathern thongs were fixed instead of teeth.[3] These were used to sweep the shrubs and collect the resin which was later extracted. It was collected by the shepherds and sold to coastal traders. The resin was used as an ingredient for incense, and medicinally to treat colds, coughs, menstrual problems and rheumatism.



Well thats it for now, I'll submit new posts in this thread once the other juices have been tasted, feel free to make requests for the next taste test, full range here.

Im eagerly awaiting VM's Legends Dean, so its an alcohol rinse and clean and I'll probably wash the Protank 3 too..._peace!_ 

EDIT:05.11.15

*Peach *is a simple juice, very peachy in a plain peach no skin or closer to the pip kind of layered flavour. I didnt pick up any tobacco flavours or any harshness.
*Apple *is a soft 2 layer flavour, green apple with a slight skin like tang. No tobacco flavours, good for all day.
*Ice mint *is a big flavour juice, chest and sinuses opened up and I couldnt pick up any tobacco flavours. The menthol chill lingers for a while afterwards, quite pleasant.
EDIT:06.11.15

*Watermelon* was another big flavour, seemed to be 4 layered. After the initial watermelon there was a slight bitter like a seed had been bitten followed by tobacco and a bit of a menthol chill.
*Smooth Tobacco* was a plain flavour which I didnt get at all.
*Litchi* was layered with menthol and tobacco, quite tasty but not my thing.

*Strawberry* seemed to have a subdued menthol giving a cool effect.
*Vanilla* was a subdued uninteresting flavour with a slight tobacco aftertaste.
The Watermelon had a big flavour that started getting slightly nauseous after chain hits, Smooth Tobacco was the least interesting followed by the rather artifical Peach and an uninspiring Vanilla was close on their heels.
My favourite would be Cappuccino and then Ice mint if there was no cappuccino stock.

Once again I dont profess to have a sensitve palate and you might find tobacco notes where I found none, its probably best to read the listed ingredients on the boxes to see which has menthol or tobacco flavourings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (3/11/15)

Whaaat the fudge did i just read ???

i most prob read this article at least 5 time and i still dont fully understand what exactly is going on.... so the juices have some cracked nipple oil in them.....

some googling.....

so this juice is actually a re-labeled dekang juice and the "medicinal" extracts are oils that "seem" safe for vaping (personally im not convinced)

very interesting review on the juices though. especially the description of redbull

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## argief (3/11/15)

Bitchslap from an angry ex wife? I'm thinking Latina? With the litchi and all? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (3/11/15)

@argief lol, nope more like a short afrikaans girl who doesnt have the height to reach your face when she swings, so you catch it on the neck. 

@shaunnadan those were quotes from wiki seeing as I didnt know what those listed ingredients were, I thought I'd paste that for other users.

I see it as herbal compensation for harsh effects of high nicotine levels on the throat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jguile415 (3/11/15)

I tried the cappuccino a couple months back, not bad at all  definitely better than the Liqua coffee flavour


----------



## blujeenz (3/11/15)

jguile415 said:


> I tried the cappuccino a couple months back, not bad at all  definitely better than the Liqua coffee flavour



If you like a dark coffee with milk and sugar then you need to try Legends Dean from Vapour Mountain, its awesome.

thanks to @Silver for the recommendation.
There is a slight bite about 10min after vaping which might be due to a higher PG than VG ratio(60PG:40VG), but that is easily solved on my next order with customizing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## argief (4/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> @argief lol, nope more like a short afrikaans girl who doesnt have the height to reach your face when she swings, so you catch it on the neck.



Lol! I know the type! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (9/8/19)

*

*​*

CAPPUCCINO*

(Local – Cape Town) 

*Purchased from:* Not recorded
*Price:* Not recorded

*Price as per their website is:*
R49.95 / 10ml
R119.95 / 30ml


*Flavour Description: *

“With its rich flavour, lingering aroma and creamy sweetness, it is the perfect way to indulge in your favourite hot beverage with the rich, velvety flavour of a real cup of good coffee.”

*VG/PG:* Not stated
*Nic:* 8mg

*My comments:* 

For those who remember and were fans of Top Q, you will be happy to know that e-Sense Cappucchino is almost the same. It has the a very dark roast flavour but, unlike TopQ, it’s off-set by a pleasant sweetness – not overbearing, but present.

I think … dare I say it? I think this is better than TopQ! Oh. My. Vape. Since I found out that ice-cream cones aren’t filled to the bottom, nothing has surprised me – until now.

I don’t know what the VG/PG ratio is as it’s not stated on the bottle or on e-Sense’s website, but from the fingertip taste I realized that it’s a thin juice. I thus vaped it in the EGO AIO ECO which I usually use for nic salts. 

In August 2014 in the first post here @Danny states that the ingredients are listed on the bottle (a picture of a 10ml bottle is shown), but they are not on my bottle. 

However, there is list of ingredients is in the first post of this review thread, posted by @blujeenz in November 2015. It certainly makes for interesting reading! I wonder if the same ingredients are still being used?

In November 2016 here a claim was made that e-Sense is the same as “feellife” [sic] but just relabelled. I don’t know if that is the case.

Whatever the case may be, all that I can say is that this is a jolly good coffee juice which has taken me completely by surprise!

*Would I buy this juice again:* Yes, I would!

Mod: Joyetech EGO AIO ECO
Coil: Commercial BFHN 0.5ohm
Watts: 6W – 8W

*Coffee Review #115*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (9/8/19)

Oh wow @Hooked
I remember Top Q coffee quite well. Bought several bottles of it back in the day

Loved your writeup and its amazing how you have referenced so many older posts 

Thanks for the headsup on this
@Rob Fisher , check this out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/8/19)

Silver said:


> Oh wow @Hooked
> I remember Top Q coffee quite well. Bought several bottles of it back in the day
> 
> Loved your writeup and its amazing how you have referenced so many older posts
> ...



I was going to tag you @Silver but I thought you were already in your worm-hole


----------



## Raindance (9/8/19)

Hooked said:


> I was going to tag you @Silver but I thought you were already in your worm-hole


Worm hole? Pray tell us all what ominous tendencies our beloved Silver holds in secret!?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (9/8/19)

Raindance said:


> Worm hole? Pray tell us all what ominous tendencies our beloved Silver holds in secret!?
> 
> Regards



Nothing ominous - just focusing on VapeCon!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

